# Which name do you like best??



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

I've been brainstorming names for my future baby girl and I wanna know your opinions on my top 10. You can suggest other names if you want to and I have more that I'm not listing that I like so if you want I can post those as well. Here are my current top 10 not in order.................

Vanilla
Sugar
Leah
Lucy
Rosie
Sweet Pea
Blossom
Scarlett
Piper
Tessa


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love Leah, Lucy, Scarlett, Piper & Tessa 

I think my faveourite is Tessa.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like Rosie, Piper, Tessa, Sugar best.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my maltese is caller suga ..sugar minus the r ? all her pups were sugababes 
so i have to say sugar .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm partial to Tessa!

Tessa says "The world can't have too many Tessas!!!!!"


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

I like Tessa best of the ones you have listed. Mine are Sophie and Emma, jsut a thought!!! LOL:wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I like Leah, Rosie, Lucy and Piper. All three first ones were on my new babies short list. I also like Sophie  You may have to meet her first to see what fits. I only just decided on Penny Lane. I have so much trouble making a decision LOL I couldn't decide between Cherry or Lola, so she ended up both. :blush:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I think Tessa is a great name, but I prefer the shorter version of Tess. Good luck!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I like Lucy and Tessa. I have an Emily,I call her M&M cause she's my sweet as candy girl.


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of your suggestions and opinions. I won't have a final name until I actually get her but I just wanted to know which names you guys like.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I think I like Piper best.. I also have a name that I favor myself and that is PETALS...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I like Piper and Tessa a lot. I think I read once that it's easier for dogs to respond when they have a two syllable name. Or maybe I made that up?:blink:


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I like Piper and Tessa a lot. I think I read once that it's easier for dogs to respond when they have a two syllable name. Or maybe I made that up?:blink:


I think you're right :two thumbs up:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I really think hat names that end in a "Y" or "IE" are easiest for the fluff to recognize.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Scarlett  



PuppyLove97 said:


> I won't have a final name until I actually get her


yup. I think it helps to actually meet her - at least that's how I am like when naming fluffs. Can't decide on a final name in advance until I actually meet the fluff and see which of the names I selected fits him/her best.


----------

